# Vets in Livermore/Pleasanton, CA area



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi all,
For those of you that line in the Livermore/Pleasanton, CA area I was wondering if you would be willing to share the name, phone and location of your vet. That is if you like them! :biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh darn, Kathy, you just missed Catherine (Olliesmom). Maybe when she gets back from her Hawaii trip we can bump this for her. Hopefully Libby (havanesebyHa) will share hers. I gave you Jeanne's (MaddiesMom) vet info a while back.

Make sure to keep Bishop Ranch on hand, especially for emergencies or late night/weekend needs.

Soooooo, did "S" get a dog??? You must share pictures, even if it isn't a Hav! 

_(Oops - I'm removing her name since you didn't post it.)_


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Kathy & Kimberly,

We just went to the vet last week for boosters and Kohana's rabies shot good for three years. Poor dear she got a Bordetella nasal drip and it made her heeve so bad, but we were right with the vet when it happened so I didn't panic.  Kohana's vet is Shann Ikezawa, DVM & Janice L. Cain, DVM at Bishop Ranch Veterinary Center & Urgent Care in San Ramon - www.webvets.com Kimberly, just like you said and they are open a lot for those urgent matters and emergencies. We really like them and are about 7 minutes from home.

Kimberly, she told me about a Cardiologist towards your way, Dr. Richard Kienle at Bay Area Veterinary Specialists and Animal Eye Care in Fremont (Deborah S. Friedman, DVM) as I would like to start Kohana on health testing. I don't know if I will ever breed her as I really want to show her first and see from there, but I really want to know she is okay and I don't want to find out any surprises when she is older and I could've prevented it when she was young. I think I am being more cautious now with all the HSD controversy. I want Kohana to live as long as possible and comfortably and it makes me sad dogs don't live near as long as my parrots will.

Libby


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Libby, is Dr. Kienle in San Leandro? I've called them for a few things, but I've never gone up to see any of the specialists yet. They have a huge variety of specialties covered there. 

I have been to Dr. Friedman. She's extremely overpriced. I suspect you'd have to pay almost $200 for a CERF with her because they will also charge you for a new patient exam. Now I wait and only do my CERFs at dog shows $20-$35). I believe there is a CERF clinic coming in October (Roseville) and one in November (Stockton) if you are willing to wait that long. Otherwise, you might have to go to the National in Denver to get it done next month.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Yes Kimberly, Dr. Kienle is in San Leandro and also there is Dr. Mark Matteucci for Radiology. I guess I will wait for a show and take her for a Cerf then - will they also do a Baer too. My vet didn't have any place to go except to Davis for that. 

I would love to take Kohana to Denver, but my department at work is moving 2 miles away on Aug. 15th - 20th and I really shouldn't be gone. I'm also working towards my MBA and just started a statistics class last night and shouldn't miss a class. I could be talked into though.....

I grew up in Denver and moved to Colorado Springs at 19 and onto San Francisco when I turned 20. We've been back a couple times, but I would love to see the city now and especially with all the Havanese HOOPLA! Do people really take their Havanese if they are not showing? I wish I was GOING! It sounds fabulous! That would certainly be a good way to get two events in towards a membership into the Havanese local chapter wouldn't it!

Libby :biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yes, there are several Havs that will be there that are not showing. You'd be surprised!

For BAER, the Capital Havanese Club of Northern California is sponsoring one the first weekend in August up in Dixon. Kathy, is that only one day or both? Libby, if you can't go that weekend, you probably want to go up to Davis or wait until she comes to my home this winter. I don't have a date on that yet though.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Great! Do I need to pre-register for the Dixon one or contact Kathy?

Thank you!

Libby


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Libby, I just looked up the BAER info (in the Premium List, on the top of page 5). It is only Saturday, Aug 4th from 9am to 2pm and the cost is $50 (which is normal). I recommend you get there as soon as possible. I will come back and give you the link for the paperwork. Bring a copy of Kohana's AKC papers and her microchip info if she has one.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Here is the link to the paperwork you need to complete for the BAER testing. Make sure you complete all the AKC portion exactly as it is done on her AKC registration (dam & sire numbers) or just bring it with you, along with her AKC papers and microchip info and I will help you there. You will only need to do the first page. Page 2 is for litters. Page 3 is for Boston Terriers.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Havtahava said:


> For BAER, the Capital Havanese Club of Northern California is sponsoring one the first weekend in August up in Dixon. Kathy, is that only one day or both?


Libby and Kimberly,
The BAER testing will be offered only on Saturday, August 4, 2007. The cost is $50.00. It will be at the Dixon fairgrounds where the Richmond Kennel Club will be hosting their annual dog show. You could bring your Havanese Libby for the testing and watch all the beautiful Havanese in the ring being shown that day too. <grin>


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Havtahava said:


> Soooooo, did "S" get a dog??? You must share pictures, even if it isn't a Hav!
> 
> _(Oops - I'm removing her name since you didn't post it.)_


Hey Kimberly,
Yes, Sarah flew to Washington to pick up her "baby". She is so IN LOVE! It could possibly be the only grandchild I have from my daughter. LOLOL

She went to a vet yesterday, that was so rude and actually was mean to her. It wasn't the vet you told me about, as they couldn't see her until next week and she couldn't wait since she was having a problem that needed to be checked.

Here is her picture. Her name is Roxy, she is 7 months old and quit the "ham".


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, Roxy is quite the cutey! Congratulations to Sarah!

What a pain that she came across a rude vet.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh my goodness, Roxie is precious!!

Are we allowed to list a vet we Wouldn't recommend? The one we used when we lived in Pleasanton was very kind and friendly but I don't think she was as knowledgeable as she should have been. She's pretty much just the basics and that's it. Our cat, at the time, was not doing well and not once did she refer to a specialist or offer to go above and beyond in testing and he had to be euthanized. Of course, that was ten years ago and maybe her practice has changed......

Susan


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Thank you Kathy! We will be there and hopefully Kohana is quiet eace: 

Libby


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Kimberly,

Thank you so much! This is super and I have already filled and printed out the page. Kohana has a microchip number, now I have to find the blue tag - I copied it off of our Certificate of Rabies Vaccination from the vet. What do you think of doing the Cardiology done that day, as well at the show? I saw it listed under the Good Canine Citizenship Testing. Hopefully I can get my husband to come and he can see all the Havanese - I'm hoping he will get to make it to our playdate in the city the Saturday before!!

Thanks so much!

Libby :biggrin1:


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Kathy,

Congratulations on your new "grandchild"! Roxy sure is a cute little girl! I have a "grandchild" too from my daughter (and maybe the only one close to a grandchild from her)  a Bichon Frise little boy.

Libby :baby:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Kimberly/Kathy- I like my vet in Pleasanton as I've gone to her for years, and we have a pretty good relationship. However, I do think she's getting older and somewhat out of touch with recent thinking (vaccinations, etc.). She usually does what I ask, but she was trying to push corona vax for Maddie when I last saw her. She reluctantly agreed not to give it to her, but I think a younger vet might be better for Havanese problems. Plus, she doesn't have alot of Havanese in her practice. I gave Kimberly the name of a younger vet I really like and who agrees completely about overvaccination, but she's in Walnut Creek. She seems to be quite familiar with Havanese and loves them. If that isn't too far, PM me and I'll give you her name. My neighbors all go to Bishop Ranch Veterinary and like the vets there, but I don't know their opinions on vaccinations, etc.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

I gave Kimberly the name of a younger vet I really like and who agrees completely about overvaccination, but she's in Walnut Creek.

Jeanne,
Could you send me the name and phone number privately if you don't want to post it here.

Susan,
I would think that it would be ok for people to post pro's and con's on any vet, that is how we can all learn and share information. It could be that I might not like a particular vet because of one experience, but you really like the same vet and can share why. You know, in a way that might help to see that vet might not be so bad after all. I have gone to several vets in the Sacramento area and still haven't found the perfect one! I go to a few different ones, depending on what I need.

I just don't like the idea of us giving our business to any bad vets though.<grin>

Maybe Melissa has another idea though which is fine.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Kathy- Will do! (PM)


----------

